
Domain Name Investing Is Not Cybersquatting - mcyger
http://www.domainsherpa.com/cybersquatting-giving-the-domain-name-industry-a-bad-name/#.TiztdMzOTsQ.hackernews
======
plasma
"Domain investing in generic or geographically based domain names is a
perfectly respectable and legal practice. Many law-abiding citizens have
developed viable businesses by buying and selling non-trademark-related domain
names. Domain name investing, like other legitimate businesses, requires
discipline and expertise. Domain investors must continually review the value
of their holdings in comparison to the cost of domain renewal fees. Savvy
investors work hard to monitor global trends and consumer patterns to make
sound financial choices with their domain name portfolio."

Yawn, it's not difficult to do at all, and I'd still label it squatting - you
have a page sitting there that just has ads on it, providing nothing of value.

------
nodata
If you compare cybersquatting to real-world squatting, then no - it's not the
same, because cybersquatting costs money.

The real question is whether this cybersquatting is a good thing, that we
want. And the answer is no.

